# compile error



## ervo (7. Nov 2005)

Hallo Forum,

ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob das in diese Abteilung gehört, aber es geht um Entwicklung unter J2ME.

Ich habe hier ein Projekt, das ich mit der antenna-erweiterung zu ant erstellen will. aber ich bekomme folgenden Fehler:

```
[wtkbuild] javac: target release 1.1 conflicts with default source release 1.5
```

wenn ich als ziel release 1.5 mit

```
<wtkbuild srcdir="${src.dir}" destdir="${classes.dir}" preverify="false" target="1.5">	
	<classpath refid="project.classpath"/>
</wtkbuild>
```
einstelle, kommt folgender Fehler:


```
[wtkbuild] E:\CODE\Java\Project\system\java\j2me\src\MDCMidlet.java:45: cannot access java.lang.StringBuilder
 [wtkbuild] file java\lang\StringBuilder.class not found
 [wtkbuild] + getAppProperty (PROPERTY_DEFAULT_LOCALE));
 [wtkbuild] ^
 [wtkbuild] Fatal Error: Unable to find method <init>
```

Kann mir jemand helfen? Ich verstehe nicht ganz, wo das Problem eigentl. liegt.

Viele Grüsse
Eric

PS:nur zur info, ich habe jdk 1.5.0_02 und eclipse:3.0 mit eclipseMe0.9


----------



## L-ectron-X (7. Nov 2005)

Offensichtlich hast du Methoden verwendet, die in der Zielversion nicht vorhanden sind, also von der Ziel-VM nicht aufgerufen werden können. Auch die Bytecode-Version von Java 1.5 ist nicht ganz mit Versionen darunter kompatibel.


----------



## ervo (11. Nov 2005)

Na ich hab das Problem gelösst, in dem ich Java1.5 und das WTK komplett entfernt habe. und anschliessend Java1.4 und das WTK neuinstalliert habe.


----------

